

Does vintage kernel sound better than more recent one? - lelf
http://lwn.net/Articles/542664/

======
grapjas
4) Kernels sound better after they've been worn in a bit. Don't expect your
newly built 2.4 kernel to have that warm sound until you've run with it for a
few weeks, but for a really classy sound here's a trick: compile the kernel
and then put it somewhere safe (ext2 partition, obviously) to mellow for a
month and then boot into it at the last minute before you start recording an
important session. Your clients will thank you.

This is a joke, right?

~~~
cnvogel
No, of course not. It's a true fact.

I only ever play my 192kHz, 24bit quadrophonic recordings of classical
concerts with an old 2.4.27-kernel from 2002 I keep around for that special
purpose. It's astounding how everything is better localized, more vivid, not
as sterile!

Interestingly the effect vanishes after a few hours of uptime, probably the
DRAM refresh mechanism wears out the RAM a little. Sound becomes noticeably
more dull and void of clarity.

